# What has your panites in a wad?



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

What has your panties, and for the men(boxers or briefs) in a wad today? 

Mine is that I need to sit down and pay the bills today, don't want to! Wah!


----------



## AgentD (Dec 27, 2010)

My tire light is on in my car! Could be the dramatic change in the weather, could be something stuck in the tire. Either way its been on for two days and hasn't gone out. Have to take it by the tire place. Wasn't in my pans today! Ugh!


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm rebuilding a motorcycle as a hobby.

Ordered a bunch of stuff from the suppier a while ago.

Have the day off, the parts are scheduled to be delivered today.

Just waitin' on the big brown truck to come down the street.......


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

That the STBXH is nearly a month late making the payment on our Silverado which he took with him. The finance people keep calling me for the payment (I know Im legally responsible too), 2x so far this week. I could tell them the city and state he took the truck to for repossession if need be but my DD is with him and driving the truck as a means to get a job and further her education. I don't wish to muck that up. Being as he left me homeless, jobless (sacrificed my career to be a part of our own biz) among other things I can do nothing at this point.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

trying to decide if its worth changing electric supliers or gas supliers and the web site that lists all the info is just ....crappy.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Trying to do paperwork for foreclosure mediation. Estranged husband abandoned the house almost 4 years ago and wants nothing to do with it. The court says he must participate in mediation--he doesn't want to. He wants his name off the deed and mortgage (as do I). The holidays are now over!


----------



## Unsure in Seattle (Sep 6, 2011)

Computer got a virus. Band aided the problem, but decided to take the time to upgrade while I was at it. Not a huge problem, per se, but I'm mildly annoyed about how much time it will take to put things back the way I want them. I've lost one weekend to this, and can see another one going down the tubes.

#firstworldproblems


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

AgentD said:


> My tire light is on in my car! Could be the dramatic change in the weather, could be something stuck in the tire. Either way its been on for two days and hasn't gone out. Have to take it by the tire place. Wasn't in my pans today! Ugh!


you checked the tire pressure first, I presume?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I've had a migraine for 4 days now but it's related to some stressful things going on. I need to Woosa and take it to my higher power.


----------



## SecondTimesTheCharm (Dec 30, 2011)

My wife was a dead fish in the bedroom last night and then started to lose her cool with me when I did not climax during intercourse. But, when I pointed out that she was totally lacking passion, I think she must have agreed because she ceased her attack and, instead, apologized, saying how exhausted she was. 

To her credit, she finished me off with oral sex last night, but it is still sad that the most passion she has exhibited in the bedroom in the last few months was when she was ovulating last week and was f***ing me like a porn star. 

When I withdrew and ejaculated, it was World War III and led to an unpleasant New Years Eve/New Years Day. It just seemed fake to me and I wish she would show the same passion on a regular basis rather than only when she wants to get pregnant.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

AgentD said:


> My tire light is on in my car! Could be the dramatic change in the weather,


The only thing the tire light in my car tells me is that the outside temperature is below 10 degrees. Totally worthless feature.


----------



## AgentD (Dec 27, 2010)

Amplexor said:


> The only thing the tire light in my car tells me is that the outside temperature is below 10 degrees. Totally worthless feature.


Yeah I have to agree. It freaks me out when it comes on because it could mean a number of things. Just got back from having it checked, and luckily thats all it was, low tire pressure. Guy at the tire place said those things are so sensitive. It can come on from temp change/low tire pressure, an object stuck in the tire. Or bad sensor. I'm just glad mine was nothing major.


----------



## AgentD (Dec 27, 2010)

Lon said:


> you checked the tire pressure first, I presume?


No, I don't have a tire checker thingy. I should get one though. Luckily the tire place is right down the street, so it was no problem.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

amp, so then when it comes on have you actually checked the tire pressure to see if it goes below recommended? I ask because I just bought a 2010 fusion a couple days ago so for the first time ever have this tire pressure indicator - it has not come on at all, but just curious as to what may set it off and how useful it may be.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

AgentD said:


> No, I don't have a tire checker thingy. I should get one though. Luckily the tire place is right down the street, so it was no problem.


No problem as long as it didn't cost you time or money to have the shop check it out for you!


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

AgentD said:


> No, I don't have a tire checker thingy. I should get one though. Luckily the tire place is right down the street, so it was no problem.


Funny, I got every one on my team at work a michelin tire checker thingy for christmas. Thought it was pretty cool with its lighted display and case, but my wife said it was as boring as boring gets. Bought 22 of those things. They were a hit.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Lon said:


> amp, so then when it comes on have you actually checked the tire pressure to see if it goes below recommended?


I generally eyeball em. If one looks low I do check it. I do have one of those tire pressure thingies.


----------



## AgentD (Dec 27, 2010)

Lon said:


> No problem as long as it didn't cost you time or money to have the shop check it out for you!


It didn't. In your car manual it may say what causes it the tire light indicator to come on. They told me at the dealership, it can come on when the outside temp drops. It had been in the 40's here, then two days ago it was 22 degrees, thee for it dropped below and light came on. 

It can be kinda of a b*ytch in a way. Low tire pressure, objects in tire or bad sensor can cause it to come on.


----------



## AgentD (Dec 27, 2010)

Halien said:


> Funny, I got every one on my team at work a michelin tire checker thingy for christmas. Thought it was pretty cool with its lighted display and case, but my wife said it was as boring as boring gets. Bought 22 of those things. They were a hit.


I'm going to get me one too!


----------



## I'mAllIn (Oct 20, 2011)

I hate my job with a passion that burns like the sun, the photographer for my daughter's wedding is going to cost exactly twice as much as I budgeted, and I haven't had sex in about 10 days. I feel like this~


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Gotta love how a woman comes here to talk about her tire pressure and 2 dudes plus a Mod jump in to "solve" the problem. Ha ha. Okay, that's my pitch a b!tch for the day. Men who try to solve everything.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Gotta love how a woman comes here to talk about her tire pressure and 2 dudes plus a Mod jump in to "solve" the problem. Ha ha. Okay, that's my pitch a b!tch for the day. Men who try to solve everything.


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Gotta love how a woman comes here to talk about her tire pressure and 2 dudes plus a Mod jump in to "solve" the problem. Ha ha. Okay, that's my pitch a b!tch for the day. Men who try to solve everything.


Don't worry, I just let the air back out of her tire. :FIREdevil:

Problen....unsolved!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Amplexor said:


> View attachment 359


Ha! It was just too funny. What was mentioned was foreclosure, passionless sex life, late payment on a car, sheer hatred of a job and nasty computer virus. Some pretty big stuff but ya'll jumped on tire pressure and "fixed" it with such sage advice as "have you checked the pressure". Well duh! :rofl::rofl: and


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

All those pale in comparison to me waiting on the UPS truck.

Now I find out my stuff won't be here until tomorrow........

Now my boxers are atomic twisted.....


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Mistys dad said:


> Don't worry, I just let the air back out of her tire. :FIREdevil:
> 
> Problen....unsolved!


Yup, she'll need one of you big strong bucks to use one of those $20 gauges to tell her that her tire needs air. :lol:


----------



## rotor (Aug 28, 2010)

Mistys dad said:


> All those pale in comparison to me waiting on the UPS truck.
> 
> Now I find out my stuff won't be here until tomorrow........
> 
> Now my boxers are atomic twisted.....


I feel your pain brother. I have 5 vintage motorcycles. 3 of them are turbo's


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Ha! It was just too funny. What was mentioned was foreclosure, passionless sex life, late payment on a car, sheer hatred of a job and nasty computer virus. Some pretty big stuff but ya'll jumped on tire pressure and "fixed" it with such sage advice as "have you checked the pressure". Well duh! :rofl::rofl: and




for the record I held back a lot of the vehicular advice I was about to write in a lengthy reply, tried to keep my post concise instead.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Lon said:


> for the record I held back a lot of the vehicular advice I was about to write in a lengthy reply, tried to keep my post concise instead.


Too funny! Some heavy stuff was posted and it was like a swarm of men.....whammo......cars! I can fix this! Eh, the other stuff.....not so much. :rofl:
If my husband was a member here, whoever had the computer virus would have received a dissertation about how to fix it. Cars/computers....same thing.


----------



## I'mAllIn (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh nice, you can't say sh!t on here, but you can post a picture of a half dressed hussy! Not that gets my panties in a wad!!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Yeah but if you post of a half naked DUDE, it gets removed by the mods. Okay, my knickers are in a twist now.


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Yeah but if you post of a half naked DUDE, it gets removed by the mods. Okay, my knickers are in a twist now.


Try a picture of the half naked dude using one of those air pressure thingies.

But I noticed that you didn't say anything about guys getting their boxers in a wad, Brighteyes? Like that can happen with an item of clothing that leaves everything so ... unsecured. Today, what got my green boxer briefs in a wad was that I was SUPPOSED to be off tomorow so I could attend a writers conference with my daughter. Instead, I'll be in the office working on 2012 projections that were SUPPOSED to be due next friday ... until today.


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

I don't care if she's half naked......is that my carburetor or not?!?!?

But I will volunteer to .......check her air pressure.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Halien said:


> Try a picture of the half naked dude using one of those air pressure thingies.
> 
> But I noticed that you didn't say anything about guys getting their boxers in a wad, Brighteyes? Like that can happen with an item of clothing that leaves everything so ... unsecured. Today, what got my green boxer briefs in a wad was that I was SUPPOSED to be off tomorow so I could attend a writers conference with my daughter. Instead, I'll be in the office working on 2012 projections that were SUPPOSED to be due next friday ... until today.


Why mention guys getting their shorts in a wad. That's like saying water is wet. 

I feel for you about tomorrow. Companies pull this crap all the time though. Deadlines change and oftentimes so do budgets. In other words, get it done faster and cheaper. No excuses. Yup, that ticks me off.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Mistys dad said:


> I don't care if she's half naked......is that my carburetor or not?!?!?
> 
> But I will volunteer to .......check her air pressure.


Start with her tits. They don't look nearly as inflated as her azz. When the gauge reads 4, she's done.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

not the WORST DAY EVER....but

gave husband a bj at 2/3 in the morning, since i was going to go back to sleep after the kids left for school...its cool, i didnt mind..

cable was not working right since midnight, but fighting with it since 8..didnt really go to sleep when the kids left...

then the emergency broadcast thing came on..it sounds llike a public school fire drill, along with some douch guy saying "IF THIS WAS AN ACTUAL EMERGENCY.."

the cable froze, and the 5 minute announcement restarted...this brings us to 9am...need food, need sleep...

cable continues to act up,, call cable company, someone will be out from 3-5...yea, thanks.

go to meet husband at work, i took the bus, he drive to work in the morning...well he was already gone...i just walked back out and back to the bus stop.

my mom got a text from husband saying dont leave home..off now...she said..oh i dont know how your phone works...yes she does...

he did drive back.

kids are home not eating, not using inside voices, not doing homework...we are tired, and NEED RED BULL!!!! and my coffee is sitting here cold...its cold-ish outside...

i cleaned u by throwing everything in the closet..and now i cant find anything....it better be friday..grrr..


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

CallaLily said:


> What has your panties, and for the men(boxers or briefs) in a wad today?
> 
> Mine is that I need to sit down and pay the bills today, don't want to! Wah!


A little off topic, but Im curious.

Ladies, when your panties are in a wad, is it uncomfortable to the point of *****y, or does the saying have nothing to do with it?


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh, well it was cold today and so I wore legging tights under my pants. But I wore the stretchy ones under the tights so no wad.

Figuratively also no worries today. 
All is peaceful and normal. 
Finally.

My stars are aligned today. Must have been my clothing choice. LOL.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

SockPuppet said:


> A little off topic, but Im curious.
> 
> Ladies, when your panties are in a wad, is it uncomfortable to the point of *****y, or does the saying have nothing to do with it?


No clue what word you were trying to use as it got blocked out. Who has panties in a wad? Never understood this term actually. I mean underwear fits around thighs/butt/hips so how is it possible to ball up?!


----------



## rotor (Aug 28, 2010)

Oh puleeze. Lighten up ladies. The model is no less scantily dressed then anything you will see on TV or NFL sidelines that are viewed by kids. The Jack in the box jumbo breakfast platter commercial comes to mind. Jack_in_the_Box_-_Jumbo_Breakfast_Platter.flv - YouTube

Additionally the post was 100% on topic and a humorous response to a humorous post in a humorous thread.

The thing that bothers me is that with all of the depressing real life stories on this board, cant we just lighten up once in a while and share a laugh now and again. I know I could use one right about now since I just got back from the bank after separating finances and will be filing for divorce in the morning.

Regards,

rotor


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> No clue what word you were trying to use as it got blocked out. Who has panties in a wad? Never understood this term actually. I mean underwear fits around thighs/butt/hips so how is it possible to ball up?!


My wife grew up in Australia, and says that a british comedy was behind this comment ... something about 'knickers in a twist'. The show played re-runs on the only television channel her family could get. Caught on in her country when she was a kid, but got changed around to 'knickers in a knot'. My kids hear it so often, they cringe, because her Aussie slang still stays with her all these years later, since she moved here. I assume that panties in a wad is the Americanized version.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> No clue what word you were trying to use as it got blocked out. Who has panties in a wad? Never understood this term actually. I mean underwear fits around thighs/butt/hips so how is it possible to ball up?!


haha.

Last night H and I were driving to the running track (or walking for some of us!). At the lights, I glanced up at an apartment building and saw a guy in his underwear walking around. I laughed and told hubs "He probably thinks no one can see him." 

We parked at the track. I started walking and remembered I had undies on that aren't the most comfortable or ideal for exercise. I asked hubby to see if he could see the line of my underwear, to see if he could tell it was riding up as I moved. He stopped and looked at my behind ....we had this mini conversation about it, just for me to realize there was a couple sitting in the car, parked with their windows open, RIGHT THERE and I'd failed to notice this while I went through my little wardrobe dilemma. Dagnabbit! I should have waved to underwear dude in his apartment in that moment.


----------



## rotor (Aug 28, 2010)

> I don't care if she's half naked......is that my carburetor or not?!?!?


Nope, You should know by now that nothing ever shows up on time and once you get it anyway you discover some other minor detail that you overlooked that prevents you from mounting the part so you have to (Drum roll please..) order something else online and wait for it to show up via uPS.

It’s a never ending cycle. I built a custom turbo bike a while back, at first I figured 6 months tops to get it done. 3 years later I was still waiting on the UPS truck.

Oh the joys and (mostly) pains of motorcycle restoration. LOL

Cheers,

rotor


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

Well, if she shows up, I'm ordering one piece a day for a while...


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Halien said:


> My wife grew up in Australia, and says that a british comedy was behind this comment ... something about 'knickers in a twist'. The show played re-runs on the only television channel her family could get. Caught on in her country when she was a kid, but got changed around to 'knickers in a knot'. My kids hear it so often, they cringe, because her Aussie slang still stays with her all these years later, since she moved here. I assume that panties in a wad is the Americanized version.


My neighbor is from London and she always says "knickers in a twist". So of course because of this post I asked her what that term originated from as she is a language/slang historian if you will. The term comes from back in the day when women wore bloomers. Those linen underwear that went down to your knees with elastic securing it. As you walked, the elastic wouldn't hold the fabric down and it would "ride up" and twist around your legs......hence the term knickers in a twist. 
She never fails to amaze me.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

rotor said:


> Oh puleeze. Lighten up ladies. The model is no less scantily dressed then anything you will see on TV or NFL sidelines that are viewed by kids. The Jack in the box jumbo breakfast platter commercial comes to mind. Jack_in_the_Box_-_Jumbo_Breakfast_Platter.flv - YouTube
> 
> Additionally the post was 100% on topic and a humorous response to a humorous post in a humorous thread.
> 
> ...


I was trying to be funny. I am so sorry for what you are going through. So, so sad Rotor.


----------



## AgentD (Dec 27, 2010)

Mistys dad said:


> Don't worry, I just let the air back out of her tire. :FIREdevil:
> 
> Problen....unsolved!


Huh uh my tire light indicator isn't back on...yet!


----------



## AgentD (Dec 27, 2010)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Ha! It was just too funny. What was mentioned was foreclosure, passionless sex life, late payment on a car, sheer hatred of a job and nasty computer virus. Some pretty big stuff but ya'll jumped on tire pressure and "fixed" it with such sage advice as "have you checked the pressure". Well duh! :rofl::rofl: and


Actually they didn't fix it...the man down the street at the tire place did!


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

AgentD said:


> Huh uh my tire light indicator isn't back on...yet!


Oh yea, trust me, it's low.

But you need the air pressure thingy to know.........

(evil cackle)

Conquering the world, one tire at a time....


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> My neighbor is from London and she always says "knickers in a twist". So of course because of this post I asked her what that term originated from as she is a language/slang historian if you will. The term comes from back in the day when women wore bloomers. Those linen underwear that went down to your knees with elastic securing it. As you walked, the elastic wouldn't hold the fabric down and it would "ride up" and twist around your legs......hence the term knickers in a twist.
> She never fails to amaze me.


it was just some silliness conjured up by The Basil Brush Show, a British television program that started in the late 60s. From there, the Australians turned the original expression “don’t get your knickers in a twist” into “don’t get your knickers in a knot” .Then, of course, the Americans implemented the “panties” term.


----------

